# The Benning Raport on the 75th



## Ravage (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a question.
In the 3rd video, the helo was a Cobra, which I thought was only used currently by the Marines. Does the Army still use them or are the Marines involved in this training?

Curious within OPSEC grounds.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 4, 2011)

The vid is from 2008-ish.
There was a Little Bird guns though


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 4, 2011)

pardus said:


> I have a question.
> In the 3rd video, the helo was a Cobra, which I thought was only used currently by the Marines. Does the Army still use them or are the Marines involved in this training?
> 
> Curious within OPSEC grounds.




I fairly sure Marines, just doing some joint fires training.


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------

